# Dendrobium fimbriatum var. oculatum 'Jean' HCC/AOS, CCM/AOS



## Leo Schordje (Apr 4, 2010)

Traveled to St Louis area to a family gathering for Easter weekend. Just for fun I brought a Paph and this Dendrobium along, because I knew there was an AOS judging session at the MOBot (Missouri Botanical Garden). The Paph didn't get scored, I bruised the flower in transit. But the Dendrobium made up for it. 

Dendrobium fimbriatum var oculatum 'Jean' HCC/AOS 78 points, CCM/AOS 83 points. There are 287 flowers, 52 buds on 46 inflorescences, on a plant that is roughly 18 inches tall by 3 feet across. A real bodacious bloomer. The rich color, good form, and profusion of blooms were the traits that garnered the HCC, the merely average size of the flowers is what precluded a higher score on flower quality. As for the CCM, the plant is in the middle of the pack for flower count and size. Which the judges thought was great because most of the larger CCM plants were grown in mild climates where it could be grown outdoors most of the year. 

Strong but pleasant fragrance in the afternoon, especially when the plant is in the sun. 


















The credit for the CCM on the award paperwork is listed as Tom Heller, I have been boarding this plant for the last 18 months at his greenhouse due to space issues I was having at home. So even though I own the plant, Tom's name is on the CCM, because he was the one watering & fertilizing it. 

I will try to get better photos when I get back home. A big Thank You to the St Louis Judging Center.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 4, 2010)

A good one. Impressive.


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats - Impressive !


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratulations to Tom for not watering it or fertilizing it when he wasn't supposed to.

Fragrance?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats on a great plant to both! oke:


----------



## etex (Apr 4, 2010)

:clap::clap:Way to go,Leo!! Great plant! Congrats to you and Tom!!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 4, 2010)

:clap::clap:*Congrats* to both of you! *SPECTACULAR*!!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2010)

That's Awesome Leo!!


What a way to say GOOD MORNING


----------



## Candace (Apr 4, 2010)

Very yummy.


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 4, 2010)

Super!!! I love the ones with fuzzy lips!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratulation!:clap:

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2010)

very nice! a dendrobium that stays alive and even flowers!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice and big! Congrats!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 5, 2010)

Congratulations Leo!!!! A great one!!!! Jean


----------



## swamprad (Apr 5, 2010)

Most impressive, congratulations!


----------



## nikv (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice, thank you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, Leo -- what a beautiful plant. Congratulations!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 8, 2010)

well deserved! good for you! congrats


----------

